# Salmon Skin



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Are they long lasting chews? Or do they gobble them up fast? Considering my dogs are really barracudas disguised as canines, I must consider their chew things carefully. :act-up:


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

I stopped by the pet supply store here yesterday, while running errands, to get some Clean Teeth Gel for my eldest dog. Looked around a bit for some economical chewers for the puppy and also noticed some salmon skin chews that were large & if I remember correctly somewhat expensive.

I bought a package of 4 sm. Nylabone chews with real bison that seemed a bit reasonable in price. Both puppy & older dog loved them, however the puppy has very sticky front paws now. It was funny to watch him try to clean his paws off last night.

Is there any fishy odor to your dogs coat after chewing on salmon skin?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory likes salmon skin, but it doesn't last long. Sometimes we get ones that are twisted and dried into a bone shape that last a little bit longer. Shark skin is great if you can find it!
No fishy smell after they've finished it that I've noticed NatalieAnne. It does smell strong though.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, mine was twisted and into a bone shape. Didn't take her long to eat it all PB but she's a Spoo. I find she eats half a bully stick equally fast and these bones are cheaper and no additives which made me happy. Catherine will have the answers to questions....

PS, I have never had any luck with Nyla bones, won't even look at them....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They don't last too long at my house, but I give flat cut pieces off a whole salmon skin. I have seen them twisted and braided which I think would make them last longer, especially for a smaller dog. I don't really expect them to last, but instead give them along with other special goodies in a treat toy (West Paw Toppl) at the end of my getting ready to leave for work kitchen training sessions. I only want the dogs to not be paying attention to my exiting the house.

Nobody smells fishy after eating them. But also nobody has any itchy dry skin or poor coat condition issues either.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> They don't last too long at my house, but I give flat cut pieces off a whole salmon skin. I have seen them twisted and braided which I think would make them last longer, especially for a smaller dog. I don't really expect them to last, but instead give them along with other special goodies in a treat toy (West Paw Toppl) at the end of my getting ready to leave for work kitchen training sessions. I only want the dogs to not be paying attention to my exiting the house.
> 
> Nobody smells fishy after eating them. But also nobody has any itchy dry skin or poor coat condition issues either.


How big are the ones you get? I got some for Hans that were maybe 8" or so. The doofus tried to swallow the whole thing at once without even chewing it...he swallowed it and then gagged and threw it right back up. I have no clue what he was thinking. I haven't tried giving him one since then...are there salmon skins that are big enough that he couldn't swallow it whole?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The ones I get are from adult salmon and are the whole skin from one side of the body, so about 12-14 or so inches long and tapered at the ends but about 4-5 inches wide across the middle. I use scissors to cut pieces about 2" wide by about 4-5" long. These are the ones I use. Salmon Skins (Whole) | Abel Pet Supply


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I also feed salmon skins and cod skins. They are very short lasting and odorous, but the girls love them!


----------

